# Kel Lite Questions



## 1011Tristar (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 2 Kel-Lites, one of which I purchased when I was in college (~1978), and worked for campus safety part time. It is a 6-C cell; the tail cap is flat, and is marked Bartow, CA, and Patent Pending. I just purchased (off Craigs List for $8) a never used 5-C cell with internal spacer (the total length of the light is 18"), and an aluminum (?) face cap (bezel). Also, the knurling on the aluminum bezel is different than on the 6 cell light. The tail cap is 5/8" long, is slightly rounded, and has nothing marked on it. I have a couple of questions regarding these lights:

Why the long, solid tailcap on the 5 cell (long) light?
Why does the 5 cell light have an aluminum face cap?
Why put an internal spacer in the longer light, instead of just making it an 8(?) cell?
How rare are these lights, and what are they worth?
I have photos of the lights, but I'm not able to post them. Thank you for any info that can be provided.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 22, 2008)

The 18" model is a Baton Light BTL-18. The spacer takes up the empty space inside so you're not swinging a heavy tube full of batteries. Too hard to handle, too much damage on impact. The tailcap is rounded so it won't cut people. The shiny bezel around the lens is stainless steel--it won't dent or get bent like aluminum will.

They're not as rare as some sellers would have you think, but they're not common. Current values are pretty inflated because of a few collectors going at it. Regular models in the $30-60 range, the BTL could be double that. I have a BTL-26 and a BTL-22, didn't pay more than $25 for each I think. Still don't have a BTL-18.


----------

